# Driving Rant! Im so mad!



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2006)

Okay, so my school is mainly a commuter school. We only have 4 dorm buildings for 33,000 students. So obviously having all those students who couldnâ€™t get a dorm room creates a lot of traffic on the freeway. But what gets me so mad are those who cut people off!!!!!!!! Every morning, I get on the exit lane so I wonâ€™t have to switch over at the last minute, but some people just wait till the exit is there and cut everyone off! What makes it dangerous is that everyone is going at like 80 miles/hour and since it is a major freeway, there are always a lot of big gigantic trucks with big loads on the road. Donâ€™t they understand that they are putting everyone in danger! Furthermore, when Iâ€™m getting near school, Iâ€™ll be driving (a long with the rest of the traffic) at like 70 or 75 with not much space in between me and the other car in front of me and they still want to get in between. I have to practically slam on my brakes so they wonâ€™t hit my car. Oh and I forgot, Iâ€™ll be going that fast, they cut me off and then they decided to drive at like 50 miles! 

What sucks is that I canâ€™t take another route, since the 57 is the ONLY one that passes near our school. The 91 is close too, but there is just way toooooo much traffic on that one. Sorry about this rant, its just that I get so frustrated!


----------



## jessimau (Dec 4, 2006)

That sucks!! People in OC &amp; LA seem to drive totally crazy. You could always try exiting the freeway a little sooner and taking surface streets, but that would probably be just as bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2006)

I try, but yes its just as bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use to take the surface streets when I was a freshmen, it took me 40 mintues, but on the freeway it takes me a little less than 10 minutes. The only place were I start having problems is near the exit!!!!!!!!! :vogel: Its strange that after 3 years I haven't gone crazy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 4, 2006)

I feel for you. I also hate when people wait until the last minutes to get into the exit lane.

Driving can be such a nightmare sometimes.:screams:


----------



## Marisol (Dec 4, 2006)

Do you go to CSUF?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You?

Totally agree!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 4, 2006)

I did back in 1997-1998. When I saw where you were from and mentioned the "commuter school", I thought that you may have gone there.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2006)

So you know my pain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, I actually lived on campus. I lived in Cypress 203...woot woot! LOL

But I worked in Santa Ana and it was a b*tch driving back. People cannot drive at times. I can only imagine the traffic now. When I was going there, there were about 23,000 students. I only worked in Santa Ana for a month and then I got a job on campus. Much better commute... didn't even have to drive. I would just walk across the school campus.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2006)

LUCKY!!!! My ex-boyfriend lived in the new dorms, the ones that you can get your own room. So i could just stay there, but then he decided to get an apartment and it took away that convinience. I have to say though, i have it kind of easy since I've worked on campus for the past 3 years. :rockwoot:


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 4, 2006)

This is part of the reason I hate driving in general! Traffic and @ssholes that cut people off are irritating!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 4, 2006)

I hate traffic! When I went to school I lived in the dorms too, not really the dorms but the university apartments.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 4, 2006)

They have new dorms? Nice! I had to share a room with another girl and a suite too. The dorms there aren't that bad compared to others. Where on campus do you work? I worked at the Health Center and also at the Alumni house.

Now that I think about it, the area where there was a lot of traffic was by the Carl's Junior on campus. Traffic was always backed up and people do not know how to drive.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2006)

Human Services advising. THey constructed 2 parking buidings to ease up on the traffic, but it just isin'g helping. Oh yeah, and they just starting buiding a new building, and well, more traffic!!!!!!!! Ggrrrrrrrrr they keep saying they are going to finish fast but its just a bunch of :bs:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 5, 2006)

I know how you feel. This really ticks me off too. I also really hate when someone passes you, and then they decide that they're going to slow down once they're in front of you! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!

I swear, some people should not have a license!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 5, 2006)

Completey agree!!!! :sleepyhead: I just don't know what the hell they are thinking. I also hate it when they are going so freaken slow in the fast lane! ITs like What the F***issoff: it just ruins my whole day.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 5, 2006)

OMG...I totally hear you! Crazy drivers! BAH!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 5, 2006)

I spent a month working in the LA area and had a rental car. I think the traffic in Southern CA is the worst I have ever seen anyway. Then, throw in idiot drivers and it's no wonder people drive with shotguns out there. lol...


----------



## Marisol (Dec 5, 2006)

Do they even have that much room to grow? It seems to me like they are always building. They would have adequate parking if they didn't let the people from the law school nearby park there.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 5, 2006)

I feel your pain.

I hate traffic in general.,.. driving in LA sucks!!!!

I take night classes at UCLA, and 405 freeway is a nightmare!!!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

I know what toy mean, I work out of my car and am driving a good portion of the day, I like to be courtious to others and wish everyone would just be courtious back..


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 5, 2006)

Totally agree. Some are nice and try to signal an opology, which is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But some are just....:sleepyhead:


----------



## jessimau (Dec 6, 2006)

I think the only time the 405 isn't bad is at like 1 am. I made it from Frat Row at UCLA to downtown Long Beach in 30 minutes. :whistling:


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow! I'll pass this tip to my friend. Hehe. He goes to UCLA law school and well, spends about 4 hours at school and 10 in traffic.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 22, 2006)

you should've seen what happened to me this morning! it was raining hard and i was at the intersection on a red light signalling a right turn. the light turns green, i make my turn. the problem is, the guy from the opposite direction makes a left turn at the same time i turned. so we literrally ended in the same lane (after i made a left lane change). so i ended up i cutting him off (which wouldn't have happened in the first place if he gave me the right of way). so the dumbass is honking at me like crazy and decides to take it one step further by pulling up beside me (at this point, half of his car is on my lane, the other half on oncoming traffic lane). then he speeds up and goes in front of me and then suddenly brakes (causing me to break hard). good thing i was watching him and had plenty of room to break and did not skid. the ass was trying to kill me!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 22, 2006)

I hate driving too!! It takes me about 30 minutes to get to my school and I have to get on the interstate which they are working on. It's so bad. I don't know where some people get their license!


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

it's okay let it all out lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 24, 2007)

Haha, call me ruthless but I just dont let people in! I used to be nice until I realised that no one else on the road is! GRR! I feel your pain!


----------

